# fish story



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

let me start off by saying this did happen and i never would have believed it if i haven't seen it myself. i have the luxury of a pond in my back yard and i go down there literally 5 days out of the week or more to feed my bream reight before dark. i have been doing this for years now and still have only caught 1 bream that bust one pound. but i have a ton of 3/4 pounders. getting back to story though, when i go down there there is usually a few of us go down there to soak up the nature, sounds, talk about what happened that day and of course catch a small bream to put on a bass hook to see if we can catch a big ol bass, which we have plenty of over 4-5 pounds. well yesterday we threw one out and it finally got ate right before dark. we were using 10 lb test on spinning tackle and we had a pink cork on yesterday. well we set the hook and the line broke as it swam past or through one of our rock piles. well the line broke above the cork so we sat down there to see if it would surface. you know jaws, " he got one barrel in him, he cant stay down for long." we'll he did. went back down there just a bit ago to see feed the fish and to see if we could see the cork. no luck on the cork so we rerigged and tossed another bream out. first fish was a healthy 5 lb er. hook another bream up and toss him out there. it did not take long and i fought him to the bank lipped him and i s*@t you not that bass had a line coming out of his mouth with the bream still wedged in his mouth and i pulled the hook that was in his gut right on out. threw the bream back in the water and he attempted to take off. no kidding, i dont know if he made it cause it started raining and had to haul but back to the house. amazing. oh we did catch a 4 lb catfish on 4lb test with an ultralight rod. we were trying to catch bait and he hit. that was a fun 5 minutes. i know should have took pics.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I had that happen to me with a black drum one time in the ICW. I was fishing with my friend and his girlfriend and I let her use one of my rigs. She hooks a big fish and after a minute or so it breaks her line. About 10 minutes later I hook into a good fish and after a short while I land a drum about 17lbs. As I'm unhooking it I notice another leader coming out of its mouth and sure enough it was the one I had rigged on her rod! I also had a king spool me a couple months ago and we ended up catching the line and handlining it in. The big deal is that we hooked the line an hour later and a mile or so away from where it spooled us.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Cool story! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

That happened today, I could see the bass and i threw right in front of one and hooked up he broke me off, Rerigged threw back out and hooked up again, got him to the bank and my buddy went to lip him and the damn thing spit my other worm and hook out. We only had a few worms left so i was happy. Bass are on fire right now in ponds. Or in the ponds in pace.


----------

